# FML. Never forget to turn on last ride, every ride.



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Got lazy and forgot to turn on Last Ride, and got shit bombed by Shlyft for a trip out to Sonoma. 90 mi & 2.5 hours round trip. With the FlexScam rental, which runs about 20 cents per mile after taxes, this is how much I'm going to make on this trip.

$65 total fare including miniscule ride bonus and bridge toll.


$18 flex scam rental mileage costs
$8 bridge toll
$8.50 gas

= $30.50
/ 2.5 hours
= $12.20/hr (min wage is about $17)

Then subtract the prorated portion of the $230 a week for this ****ing rental.

This Uber background shit is really really getting to me


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Of course no tip. Totally douchy boss having an affair with subordinate.

Only way to salvage this trip is if I can catch a ride back to the city from the north bay on the way down, which will at least cover the bridge toll and scam rental mileage fees. Don't feel like waiting around for a ping which may never come in the direction I need at this time of day. Going to cut my losses and start dead heading back ASAP.

Considered heading out to Napa but really don't feel like doing long distance pickups with this ****ing rental and people aren't going to start coming back into the city until many hours later, nothing guaranteed, and half my online hours are already gone and I could really get double ****ed if my hours run out.. no fares and >$0.40/mi fees on the dead miles back


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Why didn't you just cancel?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I got some service flags last week and some nastygrams from Lyft with threats of deactivation for doing that. I have no idea how long it's going to take to get my Uber account sorted out, and don't want to lose this Lyft account over two and a half hours.

One of the things that I've taught myself lately regarding rideshare is to chalk up a bad situation as a lesson and take the small short-term L as a cost for the lesson, rather than fight it and try to win every trip while risking a long-term bigger loss. Might be a mistake, not sure.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> a. 90 mi & 2.5 hours rou





NewLyftDriver said:


> Got lazy and forgot to turn on Last Ride, and got shit bombed by Shlyft for a trip out to Sonoma. 90 mi & 2.5 hours round trip. With the FlexScam rental, which runs about 20 cents per mile after taxes, this is how much I'm going to make on this trip.
> 
> $65 total fare including miniscule ride bonus and bridge toll.
> 
> ...


If you didn't get any Pax back..that is huge loss...8$ an hour after gas lol


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Got one to SFO and then back to the city but solid 45min of dead miles


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Finally no surprises with 3rd leg of streak. Ppz ride staying in the city.


----------



## Krunky (Sep 10, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I got some service flags last week and some nastygrams from Lyft with threats of deactivation for doing that. I have no idea how long it's going to take to get my Uber account sorted out, and don't want to lose this Lyft account over two and a half hours.


You don't get deactivated for cancelling, I've been driving for Lyft for over 3 years, my AR rate is/has been between 10-90, currently at 56, it doesn't matter, lol.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

you've been driving 3 years and don't know the difference between AR and cancel?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Wow, in my market Lyft pays way more than yours, but even in my market I always turn off new requests every time I accept because they always send garbage.


----------



## Krunky (Sep 10, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> AR isn't cancel


Cancelation rate affects AR rate -1 per cancelation.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Krunky said:


> Cancelation rate affects AR rate -1 per cancelation.


AR still isn't cancel.

You can have 1% AR with 0% cancel.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

You actually can remove an "adding standard Lyft ride to queue" without penalty. You will see two icons: your current customer and added customer. Touch the icon of the added customer. Touch the "Decline" button. It will ask you if you want to remove the ride. Touch the affirmative, whatever it says. The ride will come off the screen and there will be no penalty.

The one place where this does break down is it will add a ride while you are completing out your current job and you have no opportunity to accept or reject. This is why you must turn on Last Ride every time. I have sent several e-Mails to Harshit to complain about this, but, all that I get in reply are the usual cookie-cutter, templated, scripted, canned off-topic responses. At times, I will get one that is remotely on topic by a huge stretch of the imagination. Harshit will be sure to remind me that I am free to cancel any job that I do not want to service. Harshit does not understand that this is not true when you are under threat of de-activation for "poor customer experience". Unless Gr*yft* is offering streak bonuses, I am not using it too much, right about now. I figure that I can work down my cancel rate running three jobs here and there for a while.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Got lazy and forgot to turn on Last Ride, and got shit bombed by Shlyft for a trip out to Sonoma. 90 mi & 2.5 hours round trip. With the FlexScam rental, which runs about 20 cents per mile after taxes, this is how much I'm going to make on this trip.
> 
> $65 total fare including miniscule ride bonus and bridge toll.
> 
> ...


You were warned here against renting a car thru Uber/Lyft to do rideshare.

You ignored the warnings, and did it anyways.

You began complaining, and were told to return the car ASAP.

You ignored that advice, and called those people "morons" for giving you such advice.

And here you are, again, seeing more problems to your detriment, all because of your rental agreement.

As George W. Bush once famously said, "Fool me once. Shame on you. Fool me twice...well, shame --- sha --- shame on, well can't get fooled again!"


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

No one "warned" about anything.

I knew exactly what I'm getting into and I don't have any short term alternatives which I have explained in great detail

I don't have a "rental agreement" it can be turned in any time


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

NewLyftDriver said:


> No one "warned" about anything,
> 
> I knew exactly what I'm getting into and I don't have any short term alternatives which I have explained in great detail
> 
> I don't have a "rental agreement" it can be turned in any time


It's literally in your first threads you posted here asking for advice and help on your rental agreement through Uber/Lyft.

You were given advice there: don't do it. Return the car ASAP.

You responded to one particular individual who told you you should return it, by calling that person a moron.

Those rideshare rental agreements through Uber/Lyft are a huge scam. They're the worst of predatory lending agreements. You're lashing out at me because you're frustrated that you're starting to see how you get screwed by these companies. I understand that.

You would be better off taking an Uber/Lyft to a 9-5 job working at McDonalds (as one person advised you), than renting a car thru Uber/Lyft to do rideshare. It's just facts.

I pray and hope that you don't get into an accident with that car, as you will then fully feel the pain of what a huge mistake it was to ever get yourself into such a one-sided agreement.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

This is the worst case scenario that I am complaining about in this thread


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Friends don’t let friends drive Lyft


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

1 more day and you'll keep getting banned and coming back


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> This is the worst case scenario that I am complaining about in this thread


Wow thats super long ride???
Or just huge Surge?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

It used to be easier to go offline as it was a little button you pushed at the top of the app. Then they made it all complex to go offline because they know us drivers might take more trips.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I don't think that it's a coincidence how on both Uber and Lyft the offline button is placed in the same area as accepting a trip, so that if a trip comes in while trying to go offline, it is very possible to accidentally accept a trip.

On Uber I have accidentally accepted many trips, while typing on the keyboard, trying to go offline, or other functions of the app.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

The old style online/offline slider on Lyft really annoyed the **** out of me, how it would constantly "tease" you by flickering halfway on off, on off as if it wanted to slide to the online position by itself but not quite.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Got lazy and forgot to turn on Last Ride, and got shit bombed by Shlyft for a trip out to Sonoma. 90 mi & 2.5 hours round trip. With the FlexScam rental, which runs about 20 cents per mile after taxes, this is how much I'm going to make on this trip.
> 
> $65 total fare including miniscule ride bonus and bridge toll.
> 
> ...


I have made deals with riders to take them half way and stay with them until another ride arrives.


----------

